# Bloody Mary Canned Fish recipe



## SOHMGR (Jul 10, 2012)

I used to make this alot. Good using Salmon, Pike(if you fish up north at all), and have used mullet, spanish, and sea bass. Eat straight out of jar or use to make a dip.

Pint jars and lids/rings for canning
Boneless Fish filets cut in roughly 1 inch squares
1 teaspoon salt per jar
1 jigger (30 ml) of bloody mary mix ( I use Mr and Mrs T or Tabasco brands)
Pressure cooker

Pack fish into pint jars leaving about 1 to 1 1/2 inch space at top of jar
add 1 teaspoon salt and shot glass full of bloody mary mix to each jar. Make sure jar rims are clean place lids and rings hand tight and process jars in pressure cooker at 15 pounds for 45 minutes. Cool and insure seal before storing in pantry.

Dip recipe:
1 pint jar of canned fish(above) juices and all
1 brick soften cream cheese
1 small minced onion
Grated Horse-radish to taste (1 to 1 1/2 Tablespoons)
1 Tblsp Worcestshire
1 Tblsp Hot Sauce (Crystal's, Tobasoco, etc)
Taste and adjust seasonings: serve with crackers


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Bought a pressure cooker and tried this today. Cant wait to try some!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd buy it


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

lol, it was great! i used spicy blooody mary mix


----------

